# My homeless life story



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 4, 2014)

So I feel like this needs to be posted for you guys to learn from my mistakes. I was homeless for damn near 6 years. Do I regret it? Hell no.
No, the reason why I'm posting this is so you don't have to fuck up like I did

Lemme start from the beginning. I was 17 and my parents weren't the best. Blah blah blah. I went into a shelter/group home. I stayed there til I was 18. Then I moved in with my sister. More burned bridges. So then I go into even more shelters. 
This is where shit gets complicated. I'm trying to get to Colorado Springs for whatever reason. I learn that the people that claim to be there for you, aren't. I had man that works for the Covenant House tell me he'd help me. Kept saying it every time I saw him. A bus ticket was only $80. Its not that hard to raise $80 anywhere. So I lost all hope in the shelter system and ended up meeting a kid that was a traveler. He mentioned he was going to Boulder Colorado, so I asked if I could tag along. He was cool with it and we ended up going here, to NYC, where I now live, 5 years later. 
We hang out, I spange up the money to get a ticket to COS and he goes to Vermont for a bit. I meet up with him when I get the ticket and we bid farewell.
This is one of my regrets. I met a fuck ton of people on my travels and I either lost their contact info or never got it. If you connect with somebody, keep in touch with them, or at least keep them in your life on a facebook friend level.
In COS, I didn't know what to expect. I went into yet another shelter and hoped shit would turn out good. It didn't. I ended up catching my first hitch hiking ride out of there. I kept in contact with the girl and I'm happy about that.
The next 3 weeks were the longest days of my life. I got stuck in Albuquerque for 10 days. While I was there, I met more cool people and lost their contact info.
I ended up in the town named after me in Arizona and I got stuck there for 4 days. I ran into this kid named Lucky while I was there. (more on him later in the story) I ended up catching a ride straight into Cali from there, to the first weigh station. 
Next day, I get a ride from a guy from the Philippines. Yet another person that was cool, but I lost his info. My next ride was from some cholos and they told me I looked like I just got out of Basic training, so they got off the highway and picked me up.
During this whole time in the desert, I had some fatigues I picked up from a clothing closet. They had the insignia from the Tropic Thunder outfit in Hawaii, but no US Army or name tags. Funny shit, got me so many rides.
Also, side note, don't take rides from drunk natives.
So fast forward a few weeks. I crack a squat on Le Brea in WeHo. Its cool, near the drop in center and whatever. I'm in there by myself. So I run into some kids (not gonna use their real names). Jack, Bruce, Jessica, Poison and I can't even remember the 4th one's real name, so Tommy. Tommy is with Jessica and Jack and Poison (both guys) are also together. So I bring them to my squat, thinking they're cool.
As the night goes on, Jessica and Bruce end up fucking. It was supposed to be a gangbang, but after Jack tried to fuck Jessica, Poison didn't want it to continue. Jack ended up leaving shortly after
So, here's where it gets really fun.
They're all upstairs from me on the 5th floor. I can hear them talking and whatnot. Then I hear a loud CLUNK. Then a scream. Loud enough to be heard from the street. Next thing I know, they're all running down the stairs after this kid Tommy. Jessica is hanging back and I ask her what the fuck happened. She said "he hit him over the head with a pipe". I'm not sure which one. I go upstairs and look around. A huge fuckin metal pipe and a pool of blood. This kid was hit hard and somehow didn't die or fall unconscious. I packed my shit and bailed. 
Next day, I realized I left shit there that I needed, so I went back. Jack left all of his stuff there which he previously wore. Jessica also left a hoodie and somebody left money. I took it and skipped town. Haven't been back to LA since.
I wind up in SLO for about 3 months because I found an army surplus store and wanted to get good equipment. Which I did eventually. Not much to talk about here besides how good their homebum drop in is.
After SLO, I went to SF. I ran into Lucky on Haight Street. Mind you, this is at least 4 months later. I ran into him in early December there and early August in Phoenix. Its so good to see other people moving as slow as I do. This time, I didn't have enough time in the city to find a computer. Never went to their drop in or any of that shit. I wanted out. Fuck SF.
After that, I tried Texas. Another shelter cuz it WAS SNOWING IN TEXAS. Wound up finding this site and liked it. While I was there, me and my mom patched things up and I moved back in with her and went to school for a year.
I ended up dropping out due to a stress related illness and she kicked me out again about 4 months later. I end up hitch hiking south and see MizWinter in jail.
Fuck Florida. Gonna skip that whole expatiation.
So I'm back in Jax after making it to Cocoa Beach and I'm having a hard time getting a ride. Finally, one comes along. Fast forward a few days. West Virginia. Cops pull us over. I think, ok, speeding ticket. Now the kid is being shady, telling me to switch seats with him. Cop gets out with a fuckin AR-15 with a 100 round drum mag. Shit got real for a minute. Turns out the car was stolen. They take me to jail (first and only time ever) and they drop the charges on me AND him. What? He committed GTA and got away with it? Wish I had that luck. Besides that bullshit, that cop, the one with the AR-15. was actually pretty cool. When I went to recover my stuff from the car (they kept it all in the car in case it was evidence) he was in town, or as I believe, he made an excuse to be in town. He left me recover my stuff and gave me a ride back to the shelter I had to spend the previous night at.
Anybody ever been to WV in the summer? Why the fuck is it so cold at night?
Fast forward again, back with my mom for a 2 months, finally come to NYC again. The entire time I was on my way to FL, I was trying to find work, so I figured I could find some here.
*NOPE*. There's no work in the culinary industry, either. Hispanics have taken over, illegal or otherwise. So I'm still homeless.
Its a good spange here, though, if you know where to go and you're there all the time. Regulars exist man. So I get a bunch of equipment, like a -20 sleeping bag, 110 liter backpack and some other stuff that I still have or don't have anymore. 
All the while, I'm working with drop in center for people under 24 to get SSI and housing. In the end, I get them. But the bureaucracy is still stressing me out.

What ultimately pisses me off the most is how homeless people are supposed to be the scum of the earth, yet they have no stress.

Was everything I went through worth it? I think so. I believe everybody needs to experience it. Not the being homeless part, but being FREE. Because that's what I felt it was like. Its REAL FREEDOM. Being able to wander where ever you wish and see the greatest sights this or another country has to offer is freedom. Not being tied down to a job that you're more or less forced to work because you're afraid of losing your home, your car, your kid, whatever. Everybody needs to do this shit before they turn 30. It adds character. It adds humanity. It adds the one thing this fuckin country lacks: *FREEDOM*


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2014)

If I could gift you more "likes" I would. You seem like one hell of a kid - it will work out for you. Thank you for your story - I have a feeling it will continue. "It adds character. It adds humanity" And it also adds humility. Freedom rocks!!


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know what road my life is taking right now. I'm sitting on my ass collecting SSI. maybe I'll go back to school. Maybe I'll stay like this for the rest of my life. Maybe the war everybody is gearing up for will happen and I'll come out on top. But right now, I have no clue


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2014)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Also, side note, don't take rides from drunk natives.



Hi Phoenix,

...so I was on my way out and noticed you here mentioning natives. Can you elaborate as to why you don't recommend taking rides from drunken natives?

Thank you for reminding what it means to be an American chasing down freedom and all. You do realize that to many that freedom includes freedom from racism?


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 5, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Hi Phoenix,
> 
> ...so I was on my way out and noticed you here mentioning natives. Can you elaborate as to why you don't recommend taking rides from drunk natives?


Well, the reason being is that they have no tolerance of alcohol in their genes. The ones I've ran into had a lot of problems. We didn't crash, but its still a hazard you have to deal with. I heard from a native that he's able to get the equivalent BAC that a white man would get from drinking half of a fifth in 1 shot. (white man drinks 1/2 bottle, native drinks 1 shot). I don't know if its true, but I DO know that they have a high drunk driver rate and they drink often too much because of what we did to them. 

Regardless, any drunk/pilled up driver is bad news


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2014)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> So I feel like this needs to be posted for you guys to learn from my mistakes. I was homeless for damn near 6 years. Do I regret it? Hell no.
> No, the reason why I'm posting this is so you don't have to fuck up like I did
> 
> Lemme start from the beginning. I was 17 and my parents weren't the best. Blah blah blah. I went into a shelter/group home. I stayed there til I was 18. Then I moved in with my sister. More burned bridges. So then I go into even more shelters.
> ...


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2014)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Well, the reason being is that they have no tolerance of alcohol in their genes. The ones I've ran into had a lot of problems. We didn't crash, but its still a hazard you have to deal with. I heard from a native that he's able to get the equivalent BAC that a white man would get from drinking half of a fifth in 1 shot. (white man drinks 1/2 bottle, native drinks 1 shot). I don't know if its true, but I DO know that they have a high drunk driver rate and they drink often too much because of what we did to them.
> 
> Regardless, any drunk/pilled up driver is bad news



Whatever. You've been called out for racist bullshit. Accept it. You don't need to backpedal.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 6, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Whatever. You've been called out for racist bullshit. Accept it. You don't need to backpedal.


I'm not backpedaling. Natives have a higher drunk driver rate.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 6, 2014)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Natives have a higher drunk driver rate.



I'm not going to agree or disagree with this statement. 
I stand by my point that your earlier statement is racist.
Yes, you are indeed backpedaling and trying to change the subject.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 6, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Yes, you are indeed backpedaling and trying to change the subject.


The reason why I said that is because of an event that happened between Albq and Phoenix where I got picked up by a native from the Laguna Reservation. I don't want to go into too much detail, cuz if word gets back to his rez, he can be kicked out. Regardless of that, he was really fuckin drunk and I was afraid we'd crash. I've been in a couple cars with a couple different drunk drivers, but this guy was all over the road.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 6, 2014)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> The reason why I said that is because of an event that happened between Albq and Phoenix where I got picked up by a native from the Laguna Reservation. I don't want to go into too much detail, cuz if word gets back to his rez, he can be kicked out. Regardless of that, he was really fuckin drunk and I was afraid we'd crash. I've been in a couple cars with a couple different drunk drivers, but this guy was all over the road.



You felt that the actions of this particular individual justified your warning to all here Online to not take rides from drunk Natives? I'm having difficulty understanding how you can justify informing people about an entire race over the actions of an individual. I don't see how this can not be construed as racism.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 6, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> You felt that the actions of this particular individual justified your warning to all here Online to not take rides from drunk Natives? I'm having difficulty understanding how you can justify informing people about an entire race over the actions of an individual. I don't see how this can not be construed as racism.


You're acting as though this were an isolated incident. Its not. It happens all the time. They crash *all the time.* its so bad that New Mexico state troopers sit outside of their bars just to arrest them. Its out of control. And that's not being racist, its being correct and attesting to facts


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 6, 2014)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> You're acting as though this were an isolated incident. Its not. It happens all the time. They crash *all the time.* its so bad that New Mexico state troopers sit outside of their bars just to arrest them. Its out of control. And that's not being racist, its being correct and attesting to facts



You are simply providing examples of how widespread racism against Native Americans really is. 
You're saying that New Mexico Troopers are targeting Native Americans.
You're saying that they crash "all the time" and claim you are attesting to "facts".

If you don't see the racism in your writings, I understand. 
I'm finished arguing.


----------



## Cree (Aug 6, 2014)

I know i shouldn't get involved in this but i got 2 cents left over  The undead Phoenix, i'm going to have to agree with Michael here. You should have not brought race into it. What i say is, i have no tolerance with drunks, they get none of my time and i could care less about them but, weed smokers are pretty cool. lol



Next time just say "drunks" instead of putting a person or a group of people in front of it. It just sounds non-controversial.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 6, 2014)

ok kids. enough of the bickering.

first off, @mmmmmmmichael , like i said on your profile, i'd appreciate it if you would bring any problems you have with the stp staff to me before posting status updates like "im not sure if racism is tolerated here or not". that's unfair, and you know it. it's clearly stated in the rules, and if you have a problem with something a staff member says on the site, you should report it to myself or another staff member.

next, @TheUndeadPhoenix , your statements regarding 'natives' (native americans) as alcoholics _is in fact _offensive and against the rules (racism). now, i don't consider myself to be very politically correct, but it's important to understand that making _*blanket *_statements about a race of people like that is unfair. there are plenty of native americans that_ aren't_ alcoholics, and statements like the ones you made can definitely be seen as racist (especially through the filter of computers/internet) and can be personally hurtful to those people.

also, it's extremely important to understand that the statements you make as a staff member of StP reflect on the website and community itself. Frankly, your statements about native americans and your lack of understanding as to the sensitivity of such statements reflect poorly on StP and the forum rules we've created for the community.

lastly, your statement on @mmmmmmmichael 's profile:



> Also, if you do in fact find it to be racist, I'm pretty sure that violates the rules. Report it if you think its serious. You'll know which mod handled it and I can promise you it won't be me



...shows a lack of understanding in what constitutes 'flaming'. just because someone disagrees with you (i.e. a situation of opposing opinions) doesn't mean they're 'flaming' or violating the rules in some manner. I would suggest you take a longer look at the forum rules page. now of course, if @mmmmmmmichael chooses to continuously post about it and not let the matter drop, that _could _indeed cross over into harassment, which is considered to be lesser form of flaming (at least here on stp). as you stated in the quote above, @mmmmmmmichael should have taken this matter to myself or other support staff through the reporting system.

@TheUndeadPhoenix , you've made a lot of contributions to StP over the years, and I consider you to be a valuable member of this community. I'd hate to lose you over this issue, and I hope we don't. Unfortunately at this time though, I've decided to take you off the moderator list. I hope you'll understand, and take as my apology the lifetime vip account most mods get when they retire.

Hopefully this settles the matter in a way that is satisfactory to both parties and the staff of StP.


----------



## Cree (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll drink to that


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Aug 6, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> next, @TheUndeadPhoenix , your statements regarding 'natives' (native americans) as alcoholics _is in fact _offensive and against the rules (racism). now, i don't consider myself to be very politically correct, but it's important to understand that making _*blanket *_statements about a race of people like that is unfair. there are plenty of native americans that_ aren't_ alcoholics, and statements like the ones you made can definitely be seen as racist (especially through the filter of computers/internet) and can be personally hurtful to those people.




I did not make a "blanket statement". The words "drunk" and "native" can be separated. If they're sober, there's no problem, therefore that was in no way, shape or form a blanket statement


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 6, 2014)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> I did not make a "blanket statement". The words "drunk" and "native" can be separated. If they're sober, there's no problem, therefore that was in no way, shape or form a blanket statement



sorry, things don't always translate well over the internet in these kinds of situations. that's how it appeared to me on first glance. that might be the viewpoint @mmmmmmmichael is coming from as well, i'm not sure.


----------



## Cree (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm still drinking to it


----------

